# Trẻ bị nóng trong người nổi mụn nên ăn gì để giải nhiệt cơ thể?



## mai lan (24/8/18)

*Trẻ bị nóng trong nổi mụn là hiện tượng thường gặp và gây nhiều phiền toái, khó chịu cho trẻ. Theo đó, yếu tố dinh dưỡng đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc điều trị bệnh.*

Nguyên nhân dẫn đến hiện tượng nóng trong, nổi mụn ở trẻ chủ yếu là do chế độ ăn uống không hợp lý như cho trẻ ăn quá nhiều thịt, chất đạm và uống ít nước. Ngoài ra, do chức năng gan của trẻ còn yếu, không thể lọc bỏ hết cách chất độc hại, dẫn đến tích tụ lâu ngày và gây ra hiện tượng nóng trong. 

Thông thường, khi bị nóng trong người, trẻ thường có những biểu hiện như: Nổi mụn nhọt, mẩn ngứa, bị nhiệt miệng, da dẻ hơi khô, môi thường đỏ và căng mọng nhưng khô, hơi thở của bé nóng, đêm ngủ hay gãi và ngủ không ngon, hay đổ mồ hôi, chán ăn hoặc nước tiểu vàng và có thể sốt, nhức đầu, choáng váng. Theo đó, cho trẻ ăn uống đúng cách, hợp lý chính là phương pháp chữa nóng trong người cho trẻ hiệu quả nhất.

_

_
_Trẻ bị nóng trong thường có dấu hiệu nổi mụn, bị nhiệt miệng, táo bón,… khiến trẻ khó chịu, quấy khóc. Do vậy, bố mẹ nên khuyến khích trẻ rèn luyện thân thể để nâng cao sức đề kháng và tăng cường giải độc cho cơ thể qua mồ hôi. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Ăn nhiều rau xanh và trái cây*
Khi trẻ bị nóng trong nổi mụn, bố mẹ nên cho con ăn các loại rau quả có tính mát và thanh nhiệt như: rau mồng tơi, dưa leo, bí đao, khổ qua, rau diếp cá… cùng với các loại trái cây như cam, táo, ổi bỏ hạt, dưa hấu, đu đủ, chanh, kiwi… Theo đó, bố mẹ có thể cho con ăn trực tiếp, xay cùng cháo, ép lấy nước hoặc xay sinh tố.

*Thực phẩm tăng sức đề kháng*
Thực phẩm giàu vitamin C và giàu kẽm giúp bé nâng cao sức đề kháng, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, phòng ngừa bệnh tật. Theo đó, bố mẹ có thể bổ sung các thực phẩm nhiều nguồn dồi dào như kẽm (hải sản, họ nhà đậu, yến mạch, gạo lứt, súp lơ xanh, cải xoăn…), nguồn vitamin C (ổi, cam, bưởi, cà chua, rau diếp, củ cải trắng…).

*Sử dụng những món ăn dễ tiêu*
Bố mẹ nên cho bé ăn những món ăn dạng lỏng, dễ tiêu hóa để giảm tình trạng nóng trong người. Theo đó, bố mẹ nên cho bé ăn cháo, súp hoặc nhiều canh rau. Đồng thời, hạn chế  tối đa các món nhiều năng lượng, nhiều đạm hoặc nhiều tinh bột, các món chiên xào nhiều dầu mỡ. Đặc biệt lưu ý, cho trẻ uống nhiều nước (khoảng 1,5 lít/ ngày) để tránh tình trạng thiếu nước.

_

_
_Khi trẻ bị nóng trong, bố mẹ cần hạn chế cho trẻ ăn những loại thức ăn chứa nhiều chất đạm nhất là thức ăn nhanh vì chúng chỉ càng làm tình trạng của trẻ thêm trầm trọng hơn. Theo đó, nên cho bé ăn nhiều rau xanh và trái cây để cải thiện tình trạng nóng trong nổi mụn nhanh chóng. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Thảo dược tự nhiên*
Bố mẹ  có thể sử dụng các loại thảo dược từ thiên nhiên hoặc thuốc mát gan, bổ gan, tăng cường giải độc gan như nhân trần, diệp hạ châu, atiso,… để trị chứng nóng trong người nổi mụn của bé.

*Bột sắn dây*
Khi trẻ bị nóng trong người nổi mụn, bố mẹ có thể sử dụng là có thể cho trẻ uống bột sắn dây bởi nó có tác dụng thanh nhiệt cơ thể, giải cảm, sốt, nhức đầu, khát nước… Theo đó, dùng bột sắn dây pha với nước sôi nguội hoặc khuấy như bột loãng cho bé ăn. Đây là cách chữa nóng trong người cho trẻ rất hiệu quả đặc biệt đối với những trẻ đang bị táo bón, nhiệt miệng.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

